# Total Experience



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Lets try something, lets see how much combined work experience we can come up with, add your years to the amount posted then post that in your reply.

Example I have 24 years next post add your experience years to the most recent and make the post, if you have 16, add them up and post 40 total.

Lets see how high it can go.

24 years.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

36 so 60


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

+32=92


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

15 so 107


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

11 so 118.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

i have 20 +118 138


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

138+20=158


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

158+10=168


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

168+20=188


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

188 + 12 = 200


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

200 + 21 = 221


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

200 + 23 = 223


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Correction

221 + 23 = 244


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy cow! Am I really the baby of the bunch?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

244 + 13 = 257


----------



## tamor67 (Dec 13, 2008)

257 + 18 = 275


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

275+15=290


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

290+36 = 326


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

326 + 14 + 340

(Call Plumbing Zone for all your plumbing needs, Nation Wide! We have over 340 years of experience!)


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

340 + 30 = 370


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

OOPS CORRECTION ****

340 + 29 = 369 

( Sorry Fellas just re added ,,,fingers and toes got confused )


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Holy cow! Am I really the baby of the bunch?


 YEAH !! We're going to put you and "Service " in the play pen and let you babies fight over the pipewrench shaped pacifier !! :laughing::laughing:

It was funny in my head , anyway.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

369+38=407 after 38 years you would think I"d know what I'm doing.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

407 + 20 = 427

CRAP! That long? Well, the numbers don't lie.


----------



## ONETIME (Sep 19, 2008)

427+21=448 I can still get it done(with the help of a trachoe:thumbup:.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

427+26=453


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

express said:


> 369+38=407 after 38 years you would think I"d know what I'm doing.


Me and Mark are just glad to see there's someone out there crazier than us. :blink:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

453 + 23 = 476


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

476+16=492


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I was told there would be no math.
















492+17=509


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I was told there would be no math.


Thats what you get for believing a plumber:laughing:


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

11 makes 520


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

6 here (yea i'm the low man on the totem pole lol) so 526.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Finally! I was starting to get worried!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

526+18=544


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

15 here, so uhhh 559


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

15 more=574


----------



## 2-Dplumber (Jan 29, 2009)

27 more = 601


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

+14 = 615


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

615+5=
620
I think I get the pacifier now.


----------



## plumberbill (Jan 11, 2009)

620+30+650!!!!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*years*



Ron The Plumber said:


> Lets try something, lets see how much combined work experience we can come up with, add your years to the amount posted then post that in your reply.
> 
> Example I have 24 years next post add your experience years to the most recent and make the post, if you have 16, add them up and post 40 total.
> 
> ...


 I started at 22 I am 59 now .The way I got my job was because a drain cleaning plumber had a heart attach his name was julian turkett he went to work with the first roto rooter franchise that came to birmingham just after ww2 he worked for RR until GUIN a growing company decided they had to have a sewer man (Turk worked his arse off for yrs Im not sure how many) for Guin until he had a heart attach I was at roto rooter (another story) youngest man so I took off to be a plumber and I made it but wore my back out along the line but I saved invested and was ready when my back finally gave out .Life is not hell when we enjoy what we are doing When I was running service calls I got paid by the ticket hour and most days I had 12 to 14 hrs in the regular 8 eddie


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

650+5=655


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

655+15= 670


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

35 makes it 704

Unless you count the time I was recouperating....


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

21 makes it 725


----------



## solarman.net (Feb 2, 2009)

+20=745


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

we ain't broke a thousand yet?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

745+11=756


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

756 + 26 =782


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

782 + 20 = 802


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

802+30=832


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

832+6=838


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

838+33=871


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

871+30=901


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

99 more hours till we hit 1000 hrs of total experience. :yes:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> 99 more hours till we hit 1000 hrs of total experience. :yes:


 Does sitting here reading about plumbing count?:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

If you learn anything from it, it may count


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

plumb4fun said:


> Does sitting here reading about plumbing count?:laughing:


You only have 8 fingers and two thumbs, now and yourself, can you count. :laughing:


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

901+ 24=925


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

925 + 25 = 950 (almost an offset)


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

950 + 20 = 970


----------



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

970 + 5 = 975


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

975+13=988


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

988+33= *1021*


----------



## Liam05 (Mar 5, 2009)

express said:


> 369+38=407 after 38 years you would think I"d know what I'm doing.


woiw, that really is pretty crazy man :no:


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

1021+15= 1036


----------



## TradeQualified (Aug 28, 2008)

1036+6= hmm, anyone can lend me a calculator lol, =1042


----------



## solarman.net (Feb 2, 2009)

200 + 36= 236


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

solarman.net said:


> 200 + 36= 236


I know I'm a slow typist but, that is ridiculus:blink:


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

solarman.net said:


> 200 + 36= 236


Are we going backwards in time?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Va. Plumber said:


> Are we going backwards in time?


I'm guessing he posted after the last post on the first page and missed the other 6-pages.

Mark


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

1042 + my 35 = 1077


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

1077+my12= 1089


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

1089 + MY 18 years 
so far 
1107


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

my 1st post boy I screwed that one up lol 1107 37 =1144


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*you guys post fast*

1144+ 16= 1160


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I know I'm a slow typist but, that is ridiculus:blink:


You mean to tell me you finally found someone who can type slower than you do:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

1160+33=1193 old fart-leak 1


----------



## Oakum (Mar 30, 2009)

1193+10= 1203 wooot


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

1203 + 34 = 1237


----------



## Plumberpilot (Apr 13, 2009)

1237+32=1269


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow plumber pilot...
We're about the same time...
We're the old farts down at the end of the counter now...


----------



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

1269+15=1284


----------



## pipemann (Apr 12, 2009)

1284 + 35= 1319
A Lot of us with 30 something years.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

1319+25th anniversary this month=1344


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

__ 1344 + 35 = 1379 "Years"


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

1379 + 36= 1,415


----------



## weplumb (Apr 16, 2009)

1415+24=1439


----------



## plumbob1234 (Mar 29, 2009)

1439+7=1446


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

1446 + 21 = 1467


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

my biography says it all... 1467+34=1501


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

1501+11= 1512


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

1512+17=1529


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

1529 + 22 = 1551


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

1551+30=1581


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

1551+15=1566


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

1566+30=1596


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

1596+17=1613


----------



## ncp (Jul 10, 2009)

34 years so 234


----------



## ncp (Jul 10, 2009)

Whoops...still getting this site figured out.Should be 34 years so 1647


----------



## dws2112 (Apr 21, 2009)

16 yrs- 1663


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

1663+13=1676


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

1676+8=1684


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

1676=1684


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

not sure how that happened,sorry


----------

